# Universal Mummy Specs



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, for the questions about this on the other post, here are some answers:

Builtup painted by Dave Metzner, it will be on display at Wonderfest. I should have a raw casting as well if anyone wants to look.

Sculpt was done by Gabriel Marquez. As many of you know, Gabriel sculpted half of the Janus kit.

Scale is still up in the air, waiting on quotes. It is currently 1/6th. It should end up between 1/8 and 1/10 depending on tooling quotes.

Box art. Nothing commissioned yet, but we are speaking with a few artists about it. You would recognize all of the names, but I can't let the cat out of the bag until it is finalized.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Frank, 

That is one beautiful sculpt. Should translate into one heck of a kit. I've quickly become a huge fan of Moebius models. I eagerly look forward to all the kits you've announced so far. Well, OK I'm not a fan of Big Frankie but otherwise I plan on buying all the other kits.
Thanks again for producing kits of the fantastic for those of us that appreciate such models.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info on what is destined to become a "CLASSIC" kit... and I want to just say Thank You for all that you have already given us....This era will be recognized as the true Golden Era of modeling ...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

amen. thanks and mega kudos for filling wish lists and giving us the type of kits we have always dreamed of!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm sure that most of us are wishing for at least a big 1/8th scale Mummy.Between this classic Mummy kit and the Invisible Man you will issue,it will be most likely a nose to nose race in sales.:hat:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

awwwyeahhhh!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Between 1/8 ans 1/10 would be great!! It will fit better with other Aurora figures. Plus take up less shelf room!! I personally prefer the smaller scale instead of 1/6 scale and larger. Super nice looking kit - can't wait!!
Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm sure that many modelers,as myself, would rather see the Mummy being issued in 1/8th with sarcophagus but without base,than in 1/10th scale with base.Let's just hope that the mold can hold enough space to include the base in 1/8th scale as well.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

It should be the same scale as the Aurora Mummy so they can be placed side by side.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Put in my vote for 1:6 scale. I have 12" Indian Jones figures begging me for some Mummy goodness, and 12" figure collectors will snap the kit up JUST for the sarcophagus.

While I have a lot of models on display, I have MANY more 
12" figures, from sideshow and others, and your mummy would be displayed with them, rather then the model kits.

That would also pave the way for 12" scale universal monster kits as well, differentiating them from the old aurora kits, and allowing more detail to show through, plus allowing you get a bit more profit per kit.

After Mummy, I'd like to see a Bela Igor, since no one has done him in any form, and a Creature, since there hasn't been a 1:6 scale creature kit released since the vinyl Horizon kit, which goes for Big Bucks on ebay.

With sideshow also selling hot toy's kits, you could possibly place the Moebius model there as well, gaining more advertising space targetted at sideshow's deep pocketed collector base.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Moebius...The owner of my LHS wanted me to convey to you his sincerest gratitude in presenting this Mummy model to us. He printed the available pictures out (after I showed them to him on the web) for incoming customers, and the response has been phenomenal. We are ALL looking forward to this kit and everything else that you can give us.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't wait or this one either, Frank! Sooooo....how 'bout a hint as to the next Universal kit? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Heh.... funny that MH mentioned his LHS owner printing out the pics... I printed out the Mummy pic and the Iron Man banner from the Moebius site and took them to my LHS on Saturday. He was quite impressed.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The heck with Aurora monsters or 1/6th scale kits.It should be in scale with the invisible man from Moebius.As a matter of fact,so should be at least most of the future figure kits they would release.I have nothing against Aurora and 1/6th scale fugures,but this is the most logical approach.I hope the Monarch Nosferatu is in the same scale as well.:dude:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

How is that most logical? It's logical to be in scale with ONE kit.. while in 1:6 scale, there are hundereds (or even thousands) of 1:6 scale figures and accessories it would be in scale with, and instead of just syrtrene kit builds craving it, the 1:6 scale collectors would ALSO be craving it as well.

Kits that are a BIG moneymakers for Moebius means we'll see them survive a tough marketplace, and economy, and we'll see more kits.

While Polar lights did a stellar job making older aurora kits available, to the delight of collectors, you can still find MANY of them for 1/2 thier retail price.. that means the kits were not viable financial successes, and then market for them was far less then Polar lights anticipated.

However their bigger kits are ALL sought after, and command prices far HIGHER then their retail prices, indicating that larger higher quality kits are what today's buyer really desire.

The seaview will probably fall into that later catagory, and the space pod and chariot as well, since they are totally new, and were never done before.

Vintage collectors will always want the older aurora Mummy kit, regardless of what Moebius puts out, because it's got years of love behind it.

If Moebius is going to retread some ground previously covered, they need to do something different to stand out, and for these kits to become financial successes.

Many 1:6 collectors lament Sideshow abandoning the Universal Monster marketplace, and there are quite a few gaps that could easily be filled by Moebius.

1:6 scale dioramas come to mind... imagine a Frankenstein Graveyard scene by Moebius, populated by the sideshow 1:6 scale figures! Of Dr Frankenstein's lab, again, populated with sideshow figures.

Personally, I want to see new unique products from Moebius, in larger scales, and with more detailing then what I can already buy made in the 60's and 70's.

Another possibility would be kdiorama kits based on movie licenses with the new popular 3 3/4 inch figures... imagine Indiana Jones scene dioramas made by Moebius, populated by the Indiana Jones action figures! The Raider's Temple scene, and the Temple of Doom alter scene spring immediately to mind.

OOO.. or imagine a new Indy movie Crystal skeleton warrior scene diorama!

As a kid, I always mixed my models with toys when they fit together.

There's also the Game market as well that's ripe for kits.... Halo vehicle kits, in scale with the 3 3/4 inch recently released figures, Tomb Raider scenes, or Diablo creatures/ scenes.

And the whole 50's era monster movies, almost untouched in styrene kit format, for legacy styrene kit collectors.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

gareee said:


> While Polar lights did a stellar job making older aurora kits available, to the delight of collectors, you can still find MANY of them for 1/2 thier retail price.. that means the kits were not viable financial successes, and then market for them was far less then Polar lights anticipated.
> 
> However their bigger kits are ALL sought after, and command prices far HIGHER then their retail prices, indicating that larger higher quality kits are what today's buyer really desire.


Or it indicates that there were far fewer of those larger kits made.

The Aurora repops that PL packaged still fetch high prices on eBay -- higher than the R-M reissues made from the very same molds. Kits like the Bride, the Witch (which are both, what? 1/10, 1/12?), and PL's version of the Phantom still go for around 30 bucks and often much more. Now if you're talking about kits like the monstermobiles, or the KISS figures, sure, they're not exactly burning up the sales charts. But I think that has a lot more to do with the interest (or lack of) in those concepts and not their sizes.

I think xsavoie is dead on. The Mummy should be the same scale as the Invisible Man.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scheisseler said:


> Or it indicates that there were far fewer of those larger kits made.
> 
> The Aurora repops that PL packaged still fetch high prices on eBay -- higher than the R-M reissues made from the very same molds. Kits like the Bride, the Witch (which are both, what? 1/10, 1/12?), and PL's version of the Phantom still go for around 30 bucks and often much more. Now if you're talking about kits like the monstermobiles, or the KISS figures, sure, they're not exactly burning up the sales charts. But I think that has a lot more to do with the interest (or lack of) in those concepts and not their sizes.
> 
> I think xsavoie is dead on. The Mummy should be the same scale as the Invisible Man.


Well said...my thoughts exactly :thumbsup: Maybe Moebius should put this debatable item up in the form of a Pole...yes...no.?
Mcdee


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, wouldn't a poll here be very slanted towards aurora kit fans? Post the same poll in a 1:6 scale forum, and you'd get very different results.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, if you will excuse a long-time lurker, how about making it the same scale as the Polar Lights Stooges?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah,Gareee, you might be right on that one...I guess ultimately it will be up to the good folks at Moebius...and like I said 1/8 would fit in better with my collection shelf space wise...but if it goes to 1/6 scale I'll just put it with my Giant Guillotine, Giant Forgotten Prisoner(it's 17" tall) and other 12" + models:thumbsup: I'm just happy it's being made
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

> imagine a Frankenstein Graveyard scene by Moebius, populated by the sideshow 1:6 scale figures! Of Dr Frankenstein's lab, again, populated with sideshow figures.


1/6 or 1/8th, that's a heckuva idea!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

fire91bird said:


> Well, if you will excuse a long-time lurker, how about making it the same scale as the Polar Lights Stooges?


Great Lurking, fire91bird, jump in more often...because I think that would be a great idea...Were the Stooges 1/6 scale? I'm pretty sure they were larger than 1/8...oh hell, now I don't know what I want.
Mcdee


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Great Lurking, fire91bird, jump in more often...because I think that would be a great idea...Were the Stooges 1/6 scale? I'm pretty sure they were larger than 1/8...oh hell, now I don't know what I want.
> Mcdee


Hey, thanks. Judging by Curly, I'd say they're around 1/6, he's about 10" tall. I had to look and they're larger than I recalled. That would mighty big with the mummy and the sarcophagus.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That would make an awesome diorama :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I vote new monsters should be in Aurora scale but would still buy 1/6 scale.

What scale is The Invisible Man?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> What scale is The Invisible Man?


Head-to-toe he stand a little shy of 9" which would make him a healthy 1/8th scale.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

a 10" figure @1/8 scale is 6' 8" tall 10x8=80........80 divided by12=6.667ft @ 1/6 scale a 10" figure would be 5 ft tall 10x6=60......60 divided by12=5 ft

a 9" figure @ 1/8 scale is 6 ft tall 

The PL Stooges are closer to 1/8 than they are to 1/6.......

Dave


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Head-to-toe he stand a little shy of 9" which would make him a healthy 1/8th scale.


Ok so if the Invisible Man is Aurora scale then the new Mummy should be too.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> a 10" figure @1/8 scale is 6' 8" tall 10x8=80........80 divided by12=6.667ft @ 1/6 scale a 10" figure would be 5 ft tall 10x6=60......60 divided by12=5 ft
> 
> a 9" figure @ 1/8 scale is 6 ft tall
> 
> ...


ever see the stooges standing next to someone else? they were very short guys. curley was 5'5" (65 inches) in life. 9 inches X 6 = 63, so now were lookin' at much closer to 1/6 scale, especially if you knock off an inch or two for pose.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I haven't been to school in quite a while, but I seem to recall 9x6 equaling 54. 

The Stooges are probably closest in scale to 1/7... although I'm betting Dave would agree that PL was shooting for a generic 1/8 scale here, and not a size indicative of the Stooges' actual physical height.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Stooges were intended to be "Generic" 1/8 scale, not 1/7 or 1/6.
They were intended to be about the same size as the typical Aurora classic Monster Model. They were never based on the actual stature of Curly Larry and Moe.
The size of Polar Lights Stooges has no bearing on the size of the new Moebius Mummy kit.
We will announce the scale of the new Mummy kit once we have had an opportunity to determine the costs to bring the kit to market. 
My personal preference would be to make the kit consistent in size with the Invisible Man. 
However until we know the costs of this project, my personal preferences don't count for very much!
Our intention is to produce a new rendition of the Univeral Studios classic Karloff Mummy at an affordable price. 
Stay tuned for more details as we move forward with this project, once we know how big the model will be we'll tell everybody!


Dave


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry on my math for Curly. Like some others, I thought the Stooges were pretty short. Of course, Moebius should choose the size they feel is appropriate for their product.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow i really screwed up the math...:freak: sorry... (pardon me while i extract my foot from my mouth... again...)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I am another old, born-again modeler who definitely will be purchasing the new Mummy, scale be damned! I built Aurora's in the sixties when I was a kid and started collecting the PL reissues a few years back. What a thrill! And any new kits based on the Universal monsters or TV shows from the 60s are on my list of must haves. My problem is time but there is a workshop full of models awaiting retirement which is just a bit over 2 years away. Frank, thanks for helping me look forward to retirement, keep the old and new kits coming.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Welcome to the boards rkoenn! 
MMM


----------

